# 200zr



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi everyone ,
i have a qeustion , there is a type of an z car that called 200zr , i want to know what under the hood of this car , is it an rb engine or what , and whay they call it 200zr .
thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It's a Z31 and has an RB20DET. But if you google or wiki it, you could have found that out faster.


----------

